# Uncharted: Wie reagieren die Fans auf den offiziellen Filmtrailer?



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Uncharted: Wie reagieren die Fans auf den offiziellen Filmtrailer?*

					Der erste offizielle Trailer zum Uncharted-Film mit Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg ist da. Aber was sagen die Fans? Die Meinungen auf Youtube fallen recht unterschiedlich aus.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Uncharted: Wie reagieren die Fans auf den offiziellen Filmtrailer?*


----------



## camellion (23. Oktober 2021)

Seltsam ist, dass der Trailer viele Scenen aus den Spielen aufgreift, also Spieler diese Locations schon gesehen haben. Das Schiff in der Säle, die Kletterpartie am Flugzeug über die Kisten und das Auto. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl alle Teile in einem Film vermischt zu sehen. Auch konnte ich nicht erkennen, das es sich um ein Prequel handelt. Was ist überhaupt sinn der Story außer irgend einen großen Schatz zu finden, den Nathan im 4. Teil ja findet.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Oktober 2021)

camellion schrieb:


> Seltsam ist, dass der Trailer viele Scenen aus den Spielen aufgreift, also Spieler diese Locations schon gesehen haben. Das Schiff in der Säle, die Kletterpartie am Flugzeug über die Kisten und das Auto. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl alle Teile in einem Film vermischt zu sehen. Auch konnte ich nicht erkennen, das es sich um ein Prequel handelt. Was ist überhaupt sinn der Story außer irgend einen großen Schatz zu finden, den Nathan im 4. Teil ja findet.


Man hat hier wohl einfach versucht, einen Wiedererkennungswert für die Spieler zu erstellen und gleichzeitig eine Vorgeschichte zu erzählen. Fraglich, dass dieses Vorhaben gelingt. 

Allerdings hat mir der Trailer trotzdem ganz gut gefallen und ich denke, dass man hier gutes Popcorn-Kino bekommt. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich mag Tom und Mark. Erwarte coole Action mit coolen Sprüchen. Mehr ist Uncharted nicht. Wer hier eine tiefgehende Charakterstudie mit dramatischen Wendungen erwartet sollte seinen Kompass noch mal neu auf Arthouse kalibrieren 😆


----------



## SilentHunter (8. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Allerdings hat mir der Trailer trotzdem ganz gut gefallen und ich denke, dass man hier gutes Popcorn-Kino bekommt. Mehr aber auch nicht.


Aber auch nicht weniger


----------

